# Wismec RX gen 3



## zMeister (22/8/18)

Hi im looking for two Wismec RX gen 3, anyone have stock ?


----------



## The Vapour Beast (28/8/18)

We have the Rx Gen 3, check it out at :
https://thevapourbeast.co.za/wismec-reuleaux-gen-3-kit.html


----------



## ettiennedj (28/8/18)

@zMeister , last one in stock in stainless : http://vapeguy.co.za/Wismec-RX-Gen3-Mod?page=3 , @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

